# Illu 10 Lizenzumschreibung



## Wolfsbein (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo

ich verkaufe bei Ebay Illu 10. Jetzt wurde ich gefragt, ob das Ding lizensiert ist, sprich ob der Käufer eine Lizenzumschreibung machen müsste. Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern das Ding lizenziert zu haben. Nur wie kann ich sicher gehen und finde das raus?
Ich poste das hier, da in diesem Forum bestimmt Leute sind die sich mit sowas auskennen. Auch wenn es keine direkte Frage zum Programm ist.


----------



## Rena Hermann (25. Juli 2005)

Ich nehm an, er meint ob die Lizenz beim Softwarehersteller registriert ist.
Ob du sie je dort registriert hast, weiß ich nicht. Bei Adobe nachfragen? Eine andere Lösung, das rauszufinden, kenne ich nicht.
In dem Fall ist eine Lizenzübertragung notwendig.

Zur Lizenzübertragung an sich
http://www.adobe.com/support/salesdocs/1004616.html

Gruß
Rena

PS: Du hast ja 'ne Riesensignatur ... da sieht man ja die Frage/Antwort drumrum kaum.


----------

